# Solved: Batch file go to next line of code.



## andythepandy (Jul 2, 2006)

Hi there,
I have a batch file that opens a notepad window with a file and then does some other stuff.

It basically looks like:

notepad.exe C:\file
ntbackup.exe etc etc etc
shutdown -s -t 200 -c "Automatic Shutdown"

However any lines after the "notepad.exe C:\file" do not execute until the notepad window has closed. Is there anyway to get the code to go to the next line even if the notepad window has not been closed?

Thanks very much,
Andy


----------



## andythepandy (Jul 2, 2006)

Sorry everyone, I should have looked at other threads before posting:-(

Just found the answer in
http://forums.techguy.org/software-development/851456-solved-batch-file-hanging-after.html

I need to add the word start to the beginning of the line to start notepad, then its not waiting for an exit code.

Andy


----------

